# Help! Dometic Electrolux fridge not working on electric



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum (my first post), just a quick hello.

I have a J reg Renault Robin Traffic Campervan, now I'm have trouble with fridge (Dometic Electrolux fridge). It works fine on the gas but not on the electric 12v or 230v. 
I have had a look in the fuse cupboard and apart from the big fuse box for 230v hook up I cant find any thing else in there.
I have found a switch by the dash which seems to do nothing, but is suppose to turn the fridge on when the vehicle is moving.
I have tested the switch and it is live and is switching ok.
I have also found the knob on the bottom of the fridge which diverts from gas to electric. 

Nothing makes any difference!!!??

Now I am quite new to camping so there maybe something I have missed a fuse etc...???

Can anyone help me out please to why its not working on electric??

Many thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sounds like a possible fuse problem

Presumably your van has a zig control unit. You should find several fuses on this unit including an 8/10amp fuse for the fridge.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

RobinRenault said:


> Can anyone help me out please to why its not working on electric??


Is everything else (lights, sockets etc) working on electric?

The reason I ask is that our van has an isolator switch near the back door - when we picked it up the sales person pointed out that it could be knocked into the Off position by mistake when carrying things in and out.

If nothing else works on electric check for a switch.

Regards,
Graham


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi,

Oldschool I will need to check to see if it has a zig control unit. I have seen a fuse box (looks very simular to a house fuse box with flip switches) Should the Renault Traffic Robin have A zig control unit as standard with the van or is it an extra???

Are ther any pics of what the zig control unit looks like???

GJH all the other electrics work fine ..lights, water pump etc. all ok.

many thanks


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Picture of my unit here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

Note. I do not own a Renault so mine will be different

You say that the water pump works fine, where do you switch it on? It will also have a fuse.

Hopefully another Renault owner will come along soon and help.


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Oldschool will have a look tonight when I get home and maybe take some pictures to help.

Yes anyone out there with a Renault Traffic camper van???

many thanks will get back to you tomorrow.

Cheers!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

RobinRenault said:


> snip:
> Yes anyone out there with a Renault Traffic camper van???


Hi Robin

For another Traffic owner to help we need to know a bit more ...there are lots of different conversions based on the Renault Traffic, and there are several versions of the Traffic..diesel, petrol and the engine size varies too. What coversion do you have...an Autosleeper (Rapport) , Holdsworth, Eldiss, Machzone, Eriba, Devon, Island Camping or Winnebago.....to name but a few :lol:

Mike


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi spykal,

I have A Renault Traffic (Robin I think is the version). Petrol 20 litre J reg. Has a high top roof (looks plastic or Fibre glass??). Does that help ?? I'm no expert.

Do you need more info??


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robin

The Traffic converted by autosleepers is called the "Rapport" which is the one my son owns so I know it well. The Traffics converted by Holdsworth are called ..Romance, Rainbow & Ranger....but I do not know of a "Robin".

But the fridge is a item that is common to many different motorhomes so lets hope someone can help. You say "I have also found the knob on the bottom of the fridge which diverts from gas to electric." Now that has thrown me too....I wonder what the model number of the fridge is...I personally do not know of one with the controls on the bottom...the one in my son's Rapport has all the switches and the gas control at the top of the fridge.

If the fridge is working on gas then it will need some checking with a multimeter to work out why it does not work on 12v or 240v. Remember too when checking that it should only be powered by 12volts when the engine is running! (this is controlled by a relay). The 240 volt supply can be checked through to the fridge when on a hook up. If the 240v power is getting to the heater element but the element is not getting hot then you will need to do a continuity test to establish whether the element is at fault. If all of this sounds too complicated then you will need to call in the help of a competant electrician/motorhome fitter.

It looks as though you may have to get the camera out and try to post pictures of the Van, the fridge and the Electric Control Panel (zig?) and then hope someone familiar with them can help you.


Mike


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Spykal

I will take some pictures of the campervan, zig control unti and fridge (with model no.) and get back to you with them. Is there anywhere I can upload the pictures to on this site???

many thanks once again.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Robin

when you post a message there is an option to add an "Attachment" in options under the area where you write the message. The attachment can be a picture file and will show in the message ( to registered members)

I see that you are a registered member but not a subscribed member...not that that is a problem but without paying a sub you are going to run out of posts ( you only have 5 left so don't reply to this :lol: )...give some though to subscribing to MHF....I am sure you will find it worth while.

Mike

P.S.

click HERE to subscribe


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Spykal,

I have not managed to take any photos yet but I have the model of the Van..
Van is ...Holdsworth Rainbow
The Fridge model is Electrolux RM123E
Have found the manual for the fridge..

Hope this helps narrowing down the problem.

thanks,

Will register later on.RM123E


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Robin

Have a look in the wardrobe, especially if your van is similar to this:

http://www.findacaravan.co.uk/adverts/c1211.html


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Ok now we know what type of van and fridge you have...well done for finding the Pdf file for the >>Manual<<. It seems from reading the manual that there is no actual switch to turn on the 240v or the 12v *on the fridge itself*.
The wiring to the 240v heater element goes into the back of the fridge, inside the Therminal (sic) block No4 in Figure 10 and will be switched elsewhere in the van, or may just be terminated with a 15A plug as shown in the manual. I do not think that Holdsworth would have left it like that but you never know :lol: .
The 12V wiring is much the same, it is (or should be) connected into the terminal block marked No2 in Fig10. and will be switched elsewhere in the van.
Now you need to find the two switches ....remember that if wired correctly through a relay the 12v circuit will only be live when the engine is running and that it can take up to 1 hr for the fridge to start working ( you should feel the plate in the cold box get colder after 30 mins or so)

Lets hope that someone with a Holdworth Rainbow comes along and identifies the position of the two switches. I see that Oldskool thinks that there may be a switch in the wardrobe :wink:

We may have someone on here but if not then you may like to go to the Renult Traffic Register website and have a look there:-
Renault Traffic register website link
there are contact email addresses located at that website..

If that does not work then you will just have to pull the fridge out and do a full wiring check starting at the terminal blocks at the back of the fridge.

Best of luck

mike


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi,

OK I have taken two pictures, one of the Fuse Box and one of the Zig Control Unit.

I have done a little tracing of wires:
I have followed the wire coming in from the hook up point on the van bodywork. It then goes into the 240v Fusebox (See attachment), which then goes into the ZIG Control Unit DCU-3 (See attachement). Both have an switch which lights up when ON. Now coming out of the back of the ZIG control unit (which converts 240v to 12v) is a wiring block> A Black cable is wired into the block with an inline fuse (25A 12volt and tested to be live). 
I believe this black cable is for the fridge, but why is it 12 volt?? not 240volt??
There is also a switch on the dash which you turn on when the vehicle is running for the fridge.

My understanding is the Fridge has 3 inputs:
GAS: When stationary
240V: When Stationary
12V: On the move.

So where is the fridge 240v connected to ??? If it is at all.
I have had the hookup on 240v but the fridge just does not seem to get cold.

I believe my next step is to take out the fridge and see what is live at the back if anything.

Does anyone have any other Ideas/Help please???

Many thanks.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lack of Cooling*

Hello there, (edited)

Providing you have given us the correct information regarding model number then please read below.

If you find that you have 240v live to the fridge then it is very likely that the 240v Heater has blown and is open circuit.

Check for continuity accros the 240v heater. Open circuit means you will have to replace it. Even if you do get a reading it could still be faulty. They cost around £12.

For other readers who have the electronic AES version the other cause could be a faulty control PCB with sticking relay contacts. These cost around £125

If you get stuck send me a PM

Trev


----------



## 100105 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello again,

OK have been out and about with the camper and have found that the gas and the 12volt (via switch on dash) works fine. But I can not work oput how the 240v works (if its connected??). I dont really want to take the fridge out as I will have to disturb the gas connection. 
Is there any other way of getting into the back of the fridge??
Also coming off the back of the Zig control unit is a wire with a 25a mp fuse, has anyone any idea what this would be for?? As mentioned in my last thread with the pictures it definetly live when I plug the hookup in.

I will have to trace it (which could be fun!!)

any help please

cheers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I would contact the RTMR unfortunately the website that SpyKal sent you to isn't the best way to get to members Try this link and join the Yahoo group RTMO was RTMR

Frank

I have just been on the site and Yahoo is saying its unavailable at the moment (I have been on it today)


----------

